# De Rosa Neo Primato on Ebay



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

De Rosa Neo Primato on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=190245346769


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Bash said:


> De Rosa Neo Primato on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=190245346769


3rd time I have seen that one listed.

Starting price is way too high.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Not sure why its "very rare" either. CF fork too.

b21


----------

